# OCZ RevoDrive 3 FreeBSD driver



## yolte (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello,

I bought this card last week. I need a FreeBSD driver for this card. I think it has a Marvell 9485 chipset. 
Is anyone writing a driver for FreeBSD 8.x?

I can donate if someone writes this driver


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2011)

AFAICT, all the RevoDrive cards are Windows-only. And I haven't found anyone working on FreeBSD (or other FOSS) drivers for them.
Windows-only; do not buy (unless you plan on writing necessary drivers yourself), do not hold your breath for somebody else to do it.
Sad fact of life.


----------



## yolte (Nov 10, 2011)

It is using Marvell 9485 chipset, and there is no marvell 9485 chipset driver in FreeBSD. If somebody implements Marvell 9485 chipset driver in FreeBSD, revodriver3 will work too.

Regards


----------



## crankyadm1n (Nov 12, 2011)

There is some movement in the Hackintosh scene to support these cards. Maybe a good point for someone looking to port the driver.


----------



## RafaelAdorman (Nov 12, 2011)

I have an OCZ Agility 3 SSD (green one). It's so good. Just one thing. It operates at 350 MB/S (read/write) and must be 525 MB/S! Anyway you can't compare 120 MB/S with 350 MB/S. Not at all. It's good to know that windows (XP32-XP64-7) can't reach this speed and I did not align partition or so. JUST FreeBSD Magic.


----------



## stassik (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello!
Please tell me: the latest FreeBSD is support Revodrive 3 X2? If no, Where I can get the FreeBSD driver for this SSD?


----------

